# Polymer.....



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 31, 2021)

Braid Bolt Action pen 🖊 blanks ready to install the fittings.
Les


----------



## peter1958 (Jan 31, 2021)

Looks great. These will be casted in clear resin?


----------



## grpass (Feb 1, 2021)

rd_ab_penman said:


> Braid Bolt Action pen 🖊 blanks ready to install the fittings.
> Les


Interesting, waiting for more info....


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 1, 2021)

peter1958 said:


> Looks great. These will be casted in clear resin?


No, these are finished and ready to install fittings. 
They have a great tactile feel to them.
Les


grpass said:


> Interesting, waiting for more info.


What more info are you waiting for?
Les


----------



## grpass (Feb 1, 2021)

rd_ab_penman said:


> No, these are finished and ready to install fittings.
> They have a great tactile feel to them.
> Les
> 
> ...


Whether they were going to be casted.  It was answered thanks.


----------

